# Joining in



## Nicky1970 (Jul 29, 2011)

I'll be joining you guys, not so much fighting the flab than engaging in full out war!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2011)

You're very welcome Nicky!


----------



## MargB (Jul 29, 2011)

Go for it!!!!

Love the "all out war" element.


----------



## lucy123 (Jul 29, 2011)

Thats great Nicky - all of us attacking together!!
I think the fact between us we have lost nearly 20 stone since xmas shows it works!


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 29, 2011)

I like the idea of someone from Peacehaven indulging in all out war! 

Anyhow, welcome to the battle and I salute your eventual success.

Andy


----------



## Steff (Jul 29, 2011)

The more the merrier jump onboard x 

Good luck in your weight loss journey hun


----------

